# Rockets get Butler and Scola in trade with Spurs



## Damian Necronamous

LINK

There was a lot of buzz surrounding Scola last offseason. He's on the Argentinian national team and a lot of people think he would make a good NBA PF. 

What are the odds of Houston signing him to a contract over the next month or so?


----------



## Ruff Draft

If he signs with houston, damn they made out like bandits. He should have a starting job, and plenty of PT in Houston.


----------



## Yao Mania

that's a big IF though... but yah I guess a no-loss situation for both teams


----------



## Ruff Draft

I just read Houston has till sunday to convince hi, or he signs a 5-year deal with his team.


----------



## Samael

Unless they could get Scola to actually play here this year, it's just pretty much VSpan for Butler trade. Scola is now about 27, the prime of his career but what is his contract situation?? He's a 56th pick his starting salary as a late 2nd rounder is nowhere near what he could get in Spain or are there other ways around it??


----------



## Legend-Like

Lolz Spurs get Vassi. Watch him come back and say "I love it here"


----------



## K-Dub

:whofarted
Wow. Nice trade Morey. Now get Scola to sign...


----------



## Cornholio

K-Dub said:



> :whofarted
> Wow. Nice trade Morey. Now get Scola to sign...


Same thoughts. :whofarted


----------



## Cornholio

> The Rockets completed a deal to land forward Luis Scola, one of the stars of Argentina's 2004 gold medal winning Olympic team and twice the MVP of the Spanish league, sending guard Vassilis Spanoulis, a 2009 second-round pick and cash to the Spurs for Scola and reserve center Jackie Butler.
> 
> Scola, a 6-foot-9, 230-pound forward that was the 56th player taken in the 2002 Draft, had become one of the most coveted unsigned players in the world, but became increasingly difficult to sign as he became the star of Tau Ceramica (Vitoria, Spain), one of the top traditional powers in Europe.
> 
> The Spurs permitted the Rockets to talk with Scola, 27, in recent days and although contract negotiations were not permitted, Rockets general manager Daryl Morey was confident that Scola was ready to make the move to the NBA.
> 
> *``We're planning to sign Luis,'' Morey said. ``He's excited to play in Houston. We expect to see him in a Rockets uniform next year. Luis is very motivated to come to the league and is very motivated to play with Yao and Tracy.''*
> 
> ``The Spurs gave us permission to speak with him about three days ago and we had a long conversation. It was very positive on both ends.''


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4964549.html


----------



## Ruff Draft

Cornholio said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4964549.html


:yay: 
Here come the boys in red.


----------



## K-Dub

Cornholio said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4964549.html


:allhail:


----------



## CrackerJack

we have now 14 players on guarenteed contracts plus we havent signed hayes, mutombo & landry not to mention scola who would bring our roster to 17 which is ILLEGAL MAN!!!:azdaja: who to cut? what to do?


----------



## jdiggidy

Yes, I am excited that we got rid of a pg that was never going to come back and play for us for two PF's but, this can't be it for the offseason.

No disrespect to Chuch Hayes but, everyone is still telling they are ready to go into the season with Hayes, Scola, and Jackie Butler as or PF combination?

I do like the fact that Jackie can play some backup C too though!


----------



## Krimzon

This is a good trade. We still have to many people on the roster.


Legend-Like said:


> Lolz Spurs get Vassi. Watch him come back and say "I love it here"


Agree. He will probably turn out to be a good point guard there.


----------



## K-Dub

CrackerJack said:


> we have now 14 players on guarenteed contracts plus we havent signed hayes, mutombo & landry not to mention scola who would bring our roster to 17 which is ILLEGAL MAN!!!:azdaja: who to cut? what to do?


T-Mac, Yao, James, *Rafer*, Battier, [strike]*Sura*[/strike], Snyder, Wells, Brooks, *Head*, [strike]Lucas[/strike], [strike]Reed[/strike], Novak, and Butler are currently under contract. We're re-signing Hayes and Mutumbo. That's 16. Scola makes 17. And Landry gets a non-guaranteed contract right? That's 18.


*Bold*= most likely to be traded.
Underline= expiring after the 07-08 season.
[strike]Strike through[/strike]= most likely to be cut/waived.

Sura is gone before the season starts. Either through a trade or being waived. There's no room for him on the roster. 

Rafer or Luther are getting traded. Not enough minutes for James and them. 

Lucas doesn't make the team unless Rafer or Luther is traded before the season starts. 

I just don't see where Reed fits in. We are crowded at the 3/4 positions now. T-Mac, Battier, Snyder, Novak, Hayes, Scola, Landry, and Butler. No room for Reed. He gone.


----------



## Banjoriddim

I'd see him coming if you could offer something like +3 mil a year for 4 years or so...
Good trade worth a risk.


----------



## Yao Mania

If Scola really signs with us, then SWEET


----------



## Diable

I'm not sure about Scola since he was drafted five years ago,but three years after being drafted a foreign player can come over and the rookie scale no longer applies.In that case the maximum contract he can be given is the full MLE for a minimum of three years.Of course I am not positive about this,but I believe that is what the rules are.I don't know what he can make in Spain,but he's supposedly one of the best players over there so you'd think it would be more than that.


----------



## different_13

Well, I think Anthony Parker got 5 years, 30 million (6 per).
Not sure about Garbajosa, but Scola is supposedly better than both.
So a full MLE is probably required.

As for cutting, one way or another Sura needs to go, one of Alston/Lucas (preferably Alston), and Reed also.


----------



## bronx43

Best international player or not, he will have to go through an adjustment period just like any other player domestic or otherwise. If a team was to sign a player for the entire MLE, then it must expect immediate and substantial results. I'm sure he's a very good player and can become a very good player in this league, but I highly doubt he will be given too many minutes his first season (or two). If the Rockets organization can accept a certain lag period for such an investment, then I'm all for this signing.


----------



## gi0rdun

We can't go all SWEET about Scola cause he had success in the FIBA crap cause so did Spanoulis.

Oh well I think it'd be nice if we get him. So we got rid of his contract and now we got a young big power guy to bang around in the paint and one of the best players not in the NBA.

Sweet, but don't get too excited about him or we'll get disappointed.


----------



## OneBadLT123

What a steal. It was a no risk reward situation. Man I hope he comes over this season...


----------



## gi0rdun

I bet Dennis Lindsey was part of this deal. HURRAH


----------



## Hakeem

I was a big fan of Butler when he was in New York. He really started to show something in his last dozen or so games there, which is probably what landed him a decent contract with the Spurs. And he's only 22 years old.


----------



## different_13

OneBadLT123 said:


> What a steal. It was a no risk reward situation. Man I hope he comes over this season...


You better hope he does, if he doesn't, he isn't coming. Full stop.
And bronx, Houston doesn't have time to wait 2 years. This year's team is probably the best they've had since T-Mac joined the organisation, I think they have a 2-year window to get it done now.
Sadly, the same is true for quite a few teams (Dallas, Detroit, San Antonio, the Suns), but making it to the Conference Finals this year would be a tremendous achievement.


----------



## darkballa

Im more excited about jackie butler than scola because i jsut did butler's stats per 48 and they turn out to be around 18 ppg and 10 rpg. now if he can just average 7 rpg, that would be good enough for me. Scola on the otherhand is unproven, like the others sayd before me, its a no risk reward trade. spanoulis doesnt like it here and we get a couple of guys who just needs minutes to shine.


----------



## jdiggidy

With Jackie Butler here now, do you really think Deke is coming back now? I don't think so.

Butler is our backup C now. Not very likely but, Hayes might see some time at C too.

We need one more deal. Haslem and Dorell Wright for Rafer, Sura, and Head. We need to send more players out now than we take in.

JLIII and Reed will be released.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Reed, Newley and JLIII have to go.

I want Scola, because I've seen him in many games, and hes a strong PF.


----------



## Jizzy

Wow, what a steal for Houston.


----------



## Dean the Master

Great trading nonetheless if Scola lives up to expectation. V-Span still has chance to be good. I think SA will somehow convince him to stay with Spurs.


----------



## Legend-Like

So does this mean were set at PF??


----------



## WhoRocks

Fran freakin Vasquez. Because of him, I don't care what's said by whoever, I'm not gonna get excited until Scola is in Houston having signed a contract. For all we know he could be trying to scare his current team into throwing a few extra dollars his way.


----------



## debarge

jdiggidy said:


> With Jackie Butler here now, do you really think Deke is coming back now? I don't think so.
> 
> Butler is our backup C now. Not very likely but, Hayes might see some time at C too.
> 
> We need one more deal. Haslem and Dorell Wright for Rafer, Sura, and Head. We need to send more players out now than we take in.
> 
> JLIII and Reed will be released.


I would have to agree, DKE will likely _not be offered a deal_. No disrepect, but he will decide to "Retire" again in his Glory. 

Lucas/Reed will be released. Somebodys' getting sent down to the NBDL aka :biggrin: Austin Torros: take your pick? Butler, Scola, Novak, or Snyder. Butler is likely to be Yao's backup now with this new uptempo/high-to-low post style team, sorry but sacrifices have to be made.
I'm not to sure that Rafer is going to be traded, in fact I doubt it? I've watched Brooks, and though he's pretty good in the 'summer-league' that aint the NBA? One more deal may be in place but I doubt its in the works before the Allstar break??? Meaning either Xmas or the Trading deadline. . .

Frankly we still don't know what the chemistry and defense will be like on this team. If Bonzi will work it, if he doesn't he'll need to be moved; If Rafer/MJ can co-exist; if we'll Desperately need a PF so badly that we take on another bad contract? Who knows? 
I'm glad Silly Vassilliy is gone, good riddence!:azdaja: Hope Scola signs.:yay:


----------



## Fede

WhoRocks said:


> Fran freakin Vasquez. Because of him, I don't care what's said by whoever, I'm not gonna get excited until Scola is in Houston having signed a contract. For all we know he could be trying to scare his current team into throwing a few extra dollars his way.


espn argentina is saying that houston signed scola for 3 years this noon


----------



## K-Dub

Fede said:


> espn argentina is saying that houston signed scola for 3 years this noon


:yay:


----------



## Cornholio

PG: Alston / James / Brooks
SG: McGrady / Wells / Head
SF: Battier / Snyder / Novak
PF: Scola / Hayes / Landry
C: Yao / Mutombo / Butler

Goodbye to all the others. :bananallama:


----------



## bronx43

K-Dub said:


> :yay:


Nice, but we're always trigger happy with these smaller signings. Novak got 3 years, JLIII got three years, Scola got three years, VSpan had three years...


----------



## Cornholio

> The Rockets have come to a "basic agreement" with Argentine star Luis Scola, less than 24 hours after acquiring his draft rights from the San Antonio Spurs.
> 
> "We're working on the contract, but we've got a basic agreement, an understanding," George Bass, Scola's agent said Friday.
> 
> "He's actually taking the physical right now in Argentina."
> 
> Scola is expected to sign a three-year deal worth roughly $10 million.
> 
> "He's so excited, he probably didn't sleep a wink last night." Bass said.
> 
> "He's thrilled, this has been his dream for five years."


Link


----------



## Legend-Like

> "He's so excited, he probably didn't sleep a wink last night." Bass said.
> 
> "He's thrilled, this has been his dream for five years."


So it seems hes excited to play. Cant wait to see him play.


----------



## Krimzon

Seems like he will give it his all. That's good news.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

debarge said:


> I would have to agree, DKE will likely _not be offered a deal_. No disrepect, but he will decide to "Retire" again in his Glory.


Umm...I hate to break it to you guys, but Jackie Butler blows. You had better hope that Deke is coming back.


----------



## gi0rdun

Jackie Butler blows but he's like 22 and he's a super mega muscle dude that's big. That's someone we don't have.

By the way, our D-League team is the Rio Grande Valley Vipers or something. Let's send all our scrubs down there.


----------



## hroz

Yao/Mutombo/Butler
Scola/Hayes/Landry
Wells/Snyder/Novak
McGrady/Head
James/Alston/Brooks/Lucas

Battier + Reed + trade for draft picks.
Sura - cut(trade if they can)

If Francis comes back trade Rafer or Lucas goes to the NBDL
NOTE Reed cant be traded till August 14th


----------



## gi0rdun

Lol I'm watching the Summer League game and this other guy is like "Oh Carl Landry has a chance to step up since the Rockets are very thin at the PF position."

Rick Kamla - "OR IS THERE? The Rockets got Luis Scola"


----------



## HayesFan

debarge said:


> Somebodys' getting sent down to the NBDL aka :biggrin: Austin Torros: take your pick? Butler, Scola, Novak, or Snyder.


snyder can't be sent down into the Dleague, he's been on an NBA roster for more than two years. 

Scola has been playing in a league equal to or a step up from the d-league for the past four seasons... not going to send him down.

Butler, also over the two year rule.

Novak can be sent down, but I would rather see Landry spend some time there and maybe even Brooks for a bit. We just don't have enough roster space to keep them and send them down though. You can't have more than 15 total and that includes those sent down to the "minors"


----------



## K-Dub

hroz said:


> Yao/Mutombo/Butler
> Scola/Hayes/Landry
> Wells/Snyder/Novak
> McGrady/Head
> James/Alston/Brooks/Lucas
> 
> Battier + Reed + trade for draft picks.
> Sura - cut(trade if they can)
> 
> If Francis comes back trade Rafer or Lucas goes to the NBDL
> NOTE Reed cant be traded till August 14th


Why does everyone want Battier gone? He is our only defensive stopper on the perimeter.


----------



## bronx43

hroz said:


> Yao/Mutombo/Butler
> Scola/Hayes/Landry
> Wells/Snyder/Novak
> McGrady/Head
> James/Alston/Brooks/Lucas
> 
> *Battier + Reed + trade for draft picks.*
> Sura - cut(trade if they can)
> 
> If Francis comes back trade Rafer or Lucas goes to the NBDL
> NOTE Reed cant be traded till August 14th


We gave up our own 9th pick for Battier. No way we're taking steps back and giving him up for draft picks.


----------



## different_13

Wow, 3 years/10 million?
That's bloody cheap!
Well-done Rockets!


----------



## gi0rdun

I don't know anything about Scola but maybe he's like Chris Wilcox?

Sorry but 6'9/10 guy with funny hair flying around and dunking and a decent rebounder makes me think of Wilcox.


----------



## Khm3r

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/sports/4967005.html

From sports radio 610, they said in the Argentina paper's, Scola is excited to play with McGrady. So I'm pretty damn sure he will sign with us and come on over. Never seen him play, but I have a good feeling about this. And here in the chronicle, his agent says hes excited as well.


----------



## Cornholio

News, news and news:



> The Rockets quickly reached an agreement on a *contract worth approximately $9.3 million over three years*, with a large payment upon signing from that total to help Scola pay the $3.2 million buyout from his contract with Tau Ceramica. The Rockets will also contribute $500,000, the most allowed by NBA rules, toward the buyout.
> 
> "There is nothing we would anticipate being a problem," Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. "We have to sign him to a contract. He has to finish getting bought out of Tau. But we feel good about both of those things happening.
> 
> "We have a strong structure of a deal in place. We'll get it done."
> 
> The talks with Scola were far enough along for him to take and pass his physical Friday in Argentina.
> 
> "Luis is healthy," Morey said. "He played all the games with Tau down the stretch last year and in the playoffs. The doctors found no issues."
> 
> With the Scola trade approved, the contract almost wrapped up and Butler already sitting on the bench of his new team, Morey made his first contract offer to an NBA free agent, Rockets forward Chuck Hayes.
> 
> *"We're getting Chuck back," Morey said. "We offered a multi-year deal. There will be sort of an incentive type structure to it. At least, that's what I'm proposing. We have to get closer together, but it's not like we're in different arenas right now."*
> 
> Hayes' agent, Bill Duffy, also said he imagined no problems reaching an agreement.
> 
> "They want Chuck back," Duffy, who met with Morey Friday the Thomas & Mack Center, said.
> 
> The Rockets did not stop there. As expected, the Rockets completed a *two-year, non-guaranteed contract with former Rice forward Mike Harris*, one of the stars of the summer league team. The deal assures that Harris will be in the Rockets training camp, and comes with a limited guarantee, likely $50,000.
> 
> With 19 players either under contract or expected to be (including Scola, Hayes, Dikembe Mutombo and Bob Sura), the Rockets began looking to thin the roster.
> 
> *"We're trying to find John (Lucas III) a home"* Morey said. "He has a lot of interest around the league.
> 
> "I do feel like we have a roster now we can go forward with, but we're still looking for upgrades."


:banana:


----------



## Dean the Master

Good to hear what Morey is doing right now. I think he is not bad after all.


----------



## jworth

We really needed a player like Luis Scola who can bang inside and step out and hit the 20-footer. He'll give the Rockets a scorer and presence at power forward that the team hasn't had in a while.


----------



## kisstherim

Adelman impressed with potential of newest Rocket



> In Buenos Aires, Scola went through a "crazy" few days of phone calls, meetings and a physical, quickly agreeing to the Rockets' contract offer of three years, $9.3 million (not including the Rockets' $500,000 payment toward his buyout).
> 
> By Friday night, the trade was approved. By Saturday, the 27-year-old power forward was making arrangements to arrive in Houston late Monday night and begin the career he had imagined since he began playing basketball.
> 
> "I've been waiting to be in NBA since I remember, not just last five years," Scola said when reached at his home in Buenos Aires. "I think it's the best league in the world. I always wanted to be playing with the best players in the world.
> 
> "As I started playing and growing, I felt like I got a little closer every year. I just needed a chance to play in the league and make a good career."





> "He's really interesting," said Mavericks general manager Donn Nelson, who has scouted Scola for more than 10 years. "He's athletic. He's got the Argentinian toughness. Early on, he didn't have the outside shot, but that's there now. He's a really nice pickup.
> 
> "I think he's a fit. He knows how to play. He's a really nice passer. There is an art to knowing how to get out of the way to let other people do things. He's a glue guy, just an all-around good player. He knows how to play, plays hard all the time, does what it takes for his team to win.
> 
> "I was involved in coaching him in some of the international teams. He was on some of those first teams to come over. I really liked him then. I thought he needed some time over in Europe. He worked on his game, added the outside game. And he's always been one of those really engaging personalities. He's a true winner in every sense of the word."
> 
> That has made Scola a coveted prospect. The fit became a topic of conversation since the trade.
> 
> "If (Rockets coach Rick) Adelman does anything like he did in the past, the passing game, the movement, Scola will fit great," said *Ryan Bowen* :wink:, the former Rockets forward who practiced with Scola last season. "He's a great passer, he moves and he hits the midrange jumper."





> "I've watched him on tape a lot," Adelman said. "I just think he is a very active player, plays every possession hard. He passes the ball well. I just like the activity more than anything else.
> 
> "He's different from a lot of guys because he is always playing, always moving. He's one of those guys if someone makes a play and gives it to him, if he doesn't have it, he gives it to the next guy. That's what I saw on that team they played on in Argentina. He always made the right play.
> 
> "That was the advantage I had in Sacramento. We had some smart players. If they're smart and willing to give it up, the offense flows. When I was in Sacramento, people didn't talk about it, but we were a pretty good defensive team. In the playoffs we had a very good defensive team because we were smart. If you're smart offensively, you can be smart defensively, when you put a gameplan together."
> 
> As it became apparent that Scola and the Spurs would not get together and San Antonio was ready to find a trading partner, the competition for him began across the NBA. But he was far from a discovery to the people repeating his name around the summer league.
> 
> "I've been watching Scola since high school," said Brent Johnson, in his 10th year as a Rockets scout. "He is a very, very intelligent player, fits our new coaching style because he is a big man that can pass, very physical, can score in the low post. He is probably the best (power forward) in Europe. I'm really excited about what Rick can do with him. It's going to be unbelievable. Scola really fits.
> 
> "We're getting a lot of compliments. I think he's going to be a surprise for people who don't know. People in the basketball world, they all know. People have been watching him all this time."





> "I'm willing to work hard every day, and I'm willing to help," he said. "I don't know what else to say. I think those are the most important things. I'm motivated to work hard and help the team win games. The players there, they know the team, the city, the fans, they are the real players of the Rockets, but I will try to help them win more games."
> 
> His national teammates, Manu Ginobili and Fabricio Oberto, have won NBA championships with the Spurs. Scola said it was too soon to talk about that, but with one dream realized, he seemed ready to imagine another.
> 
> *"If we win a championship," he said, "I would be the happiest person in the world."*


----------



## Yao Mania

Wow, our roster's loaded all of a sudden. I say we should try to trade JLIII for a future draft pick or overseas prospect. 

The competition at our guard spots will be heavy. I don't know how the time will be split between Rafer/James/Brooks/Head.


----------



## Zalgirinis

giordun said:


> I don't know anything about Scola but maybe he's like Chris Wilcox?
> 
> Sorry but 6'9/10 guy with funny hair flying around and dunking and a decent rebounder makes me think of Wilcox.


Hes nothing like Chris Wilcox. I think you could count his dunks over all season on 2 hands fingers. Scola is all bball IQ, getting his points around the basket with various moves. Also he can hit a jumper, but not to 20 foot range as jworth said. 15-foot or closer jumper is deadly though.


----------



## gi0rdun

So he's like a better Juwan Howard.


----------



## hroz

this trade would be cool

But it will never happen......................

Thats right I want Jason Kidd


----------



## hroz

Damn here it is link doesnt work but it was successful

Houston
GET: Jason Kidd
LOSE: Bob Sura - Mike James - Rafer Alston - Shane Battier - 2nd Round pick

New Jersey
GET: David Lee - Jared Jeffries - Jerome James - Mike James - Bob Sura - 2nd round pick
LOSE: Jason Kidd

New York
GET: Shane Battier - Rafer Alston
LOSE: David Lee - Jared Jeffries - Jerome James


----------



## Zalgirinis

http://www.elcorreodigital.com/alava/20070715/deportes/tau/aunque-nada-esta-cerrado-20070715.html

I think it wasnt mentioned, here. So as I understand according to the Spanish paper Tau Ceramica agreed to lower Scola's buyout to 3 millions dollars.


----------



## Dean the Master

hroz said:


> Damn here it is link doesnt work but it was successful
> 
> Houston
> GET: Jason Kidd
> LOSE: Bob Sura - Mike James - Rafer Alston - Shane Battier - 2nd Round pick
> 
> New Jersey
> GET: David Lee - Jared Jeffries - Jerome James - Mike James - Bob Sura - 2nd round pick
> LOSE: Jason Kidd
> 
> New York
> GET: Shane Battier - Rafer Alston
> LOSE: David Lee - Jared Jeffries - Jerome James


No, it's not cool. We lost a perfect SF around Yao and McGrady in Battier, and Jason Kidd has a huge contract. Not worth the price.


----------



## Cornholio

It's official: Scola signed. All links in spanish, sorry.

http://www.edicioncentral.com.ar/pag.asp?funcion=home.noticias.leernota&IdNota=54351
http://www.minutouno.com/1/hoy/article/NBA:-Es-oficial-lo-de-Scola-a-Houston%5Eid_38090.htm
http://www.diariohoy.net/notas/verNoticia.phtml/html/268527839/
http://www.26noticias.com.ar/luis-scola-cumple-su-sueno-y-jugara-en-la-nba-44754.html

The only new information is that he'll participate in the preolympics in Las Vegas.


----------



## Samael

From one of the news links you posted above^^

So they just paste his face on TMac jersey and lightened the skin a little. But he looks good in red.


----------



## Dean the Master

lol, you can even see Tracy's mouth. What a poor photoshop job!

Great News! But don't get too hype for the first season though. Most fist year foreigners, like rookies, need time to adjust the NBA style of play and rules. I do believe he is our PF solution though.


----------



## Yao Mania

Wouldn't it be great if this trade bites the Spurs back in the ***? :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master

Yup, that's a purely a bonus for the fans. Great Job Morey.


----------



## HayesFan

Cornholio said:


> It's official: Scola signed. All links in spanish, sorry.
> 
> http://www.edicioncentral.com.ar/pag.asp?funcion=home.noticias.leernota&IdNota=54351
> http://www.minutouno.com/1/hoy/article/NBA:-Es-oficial-lo-de-Scola-a-Houston%5Eid_38090.htm
> http://www.diariohoy.net/notas/verNoticia.phtml/html/268527839/
> http://www.26noticias.com.ar/luis-scola-cumple-su-sueno-y-jugara-en-la-nba-44754.html
> 
> The only new information is that he'll participate in the preolympics in Las Vegas.



You know translating all these Argentinian articles about Scola will help me brush up on my Spanish. Now if we could only sign an Italian player I could work on both


----------



## Yao Mania

HayesFan said:


> You know translating all these Argentinian articles about Scola will help me brush up on my Spanish. Now if we could only sign an Italian player I could work on both


Here's an Italian guy we should keep an eye on:
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=102

Was talked about going in the 1st round 2 years ago but instead went undrafted. Put some weight on this guy and he'd make a good outside-shooting PF


----------



## gi0rdun

But we have Novak.


----------



## Cornholio

HayesFan said:


> You know translating all these Argentinian articles about Scola will help me brush up on my Spanish. Now if we could only sign an Italian player I could work on both


It says the same thing in all of those articles. You'll just have to translate one. :biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206

now that we got scola what do you guys think about J.Butler? from the summer league game i saw him play he does not impress me at all the only +'s about him is young and big i saw him back people down but then he would take a turnaround jumper or a fade away jumper not taking it in strong thats just one game i saw him play so i may not be right but what do you guys think?


----------



## Cornholio

> HOUSTON (TICKER)-- Argentinian forward Luis Scola is in the United States looking to complete his move to the NBA, but there is no word yet on whether he has sealed his release from Spanish club Tau Ceramica.
> 
> The Houston Rockets have announced a news conference for Tuesday at which Scola will be introduced to the local media.
> 
> But Rockets spokesman Nelson Luis told PA SportsTicker that the conference did not indicate that a deal with Tau has been reached.
> 
> "We have nothing to announce on that at this time," Luis said.


Link


----------



## Cornholio

> Scola, one of Europe's best players over the past five seasons, signed a contract with the Rockets Tuesday, a deal that will become effective following the buyout of his contract with the Spanish team Tau Ceramica of the Euroleague.
> 
> The Rockets sorely needed help at power forward heading into the offseason, having only one potential returning player at the position in Chuck Hayes. That's the void that Scola will fill after Houston acquired him through a trade with San Antonio.
> 
> Besides potentially becoming the team's starting power forward, the Argentina star is expected to bring more toughness and offensive skills to the frontcourt. He was a two-time MVP of the Spanish League and helped his country win its first-ever gold medal at the 2004 Olympic Games.
> 
> "Luis obviously fills a position of need," Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. "We thought he was the best guy out there. He has size and experience and he's been a winner at every level. He's someone that we think can come in and contribute right away to the team."





> "I'm really happy about how things turned out," said Scola, who had been waiting five years to make the move to the NBA after being chosen by the Spurs. "I'm thankful with the Spurs because, in the end, I think they helped me with this deal. I've always dreamed of playing in the NBA because I want to play with the best players in the world."
> 
> The Rockets suspect that the power forward will need some time to adjust his game to a new league and team.
> 
> But they also know this much: Scola is a fairly polished prospect who could help the team advance in the playoffs. He's extremely athletic and tough with good instincts. With his passing skills and a strong all-around offensive game, the 6-foot-9, 245-pound forward should fit perfectly into Adelman's system.
> 
> The coach expects Scola to compliment Rockets star center Yao Ming as an active rebounder and scorer in the paint.
> 
> "He's going to be a great attribute to Yao," Adelman said. "The more passers and more scorers that you have on the floor, the harder you are to defend. He really fits that bill. I just thinks it's going to be easy for him. I showed him a tape earlier of what we like to do and he fits right in there. The biggest adjustment is probably going to be at the defensive end, which it is for every young person in the NBA."
> 
> Scola was already looking forward to playing alongside Tracy McGrady and Yao.
> 
> "When they told me I was heading to Houston, that was the first thing that I was thinking about," Scola said. "It's great to play with them. They're superstars. They're going to make basketball easier. I have to take this chance and use it."
> 
> Adelman is certainly looking forward to adding Scola to that mix.
> 
> While he said it's far too early to pencil the power forward into the starting lineup, the coach watched enough tape to know that Scola will contribute right away.
> 
> "He can step in and be an effective player for us right away," Adelman said.


Link


----------



## kisstherim

hell yeah :yay:


----------



## Pimped Out

someone should have told him not to wear #4


----------



## different_13

What's wrong with #4? Just shows he's a true power forward :biggrin: 

But once again, great move by the Rockets, great move. Considering what some teams (or those teams' fans :biggrin: ) were considering trading for Scola..
And then to get Butler (hey, he's big!) as well, for Spanoulis (and a second?), from the Spurs, is just ridiculous.
He should fit right into Adelman's system.

Am I right in thinking:

Yao/Butler
Scola/Hayes/Landry
Battier/Wells/Novak
T-Mac/Snyder
Alston/James/Brooks

With the usual suspects that i'll have missed out..
But nice team!


----------



## kisstherim

Luis Scola blocking Jermaine O'Neal :biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cT2bH--_iUc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cT2bH--_iUc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## kisstherim

different_13 said:


> What's wrong with #4? Just shows he's a true power forward :biggrin:


Barkley was wearing that #?


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> Barkley was wearing that #?


barkley and stromile. both of whom i disliked


----------



## different_13

Ah, fair enough.
It wasn't prime Barkley though, right? So it's not like they're gonna retire it.
Just hope he gives the #4 a new meaning..

Nice block on O'Neal, who's the ***** that trod on him afterwards?


----------



## HayesFan

different_13 said:


> Nice block on O'Neal, who's the ***** that trod on him afterwards?


O'Neal


----------



## different_13

..bar steward (yes, it's masked cursing, but it's a personal joke..)

But anyway, he looks quite athletic (Nocioni mould) from the few clips I've seen, and his attitude seem fine too.
He won't be the outside shooter Nocioni is, but if he shows the same defence, grittiness and hustle, that's a steal of a deal.


----------



## Fede

scola speaks english pretty well, herrmann manu nocioni oberto and delfino didnt spoke in english when they came to the league, thats really good for houston


----------



## bronx43

HayesFan said:


> O'Neal


Jermaine is a little biz.


----------



## Dean the Master

Interview on Rockets.com

Great news! We have a power forward now. 

Is it just me or his mouth is really weird?


----------



## Cornholio

Since he's from Argentina, now I'll get to watch some Rockets games on ESPN. :yay:


----------



## Fede

Cornholio said:


> Since he's from Argentina, now I'll get to watch some Rockets games on ESPN. :yay:


if you have "canal 7" you can see almost every game of an argentinian

(mira si lo tenes o lo podes agarrar de algun modo, es el canal del estado aca, la television publica; los que no pasan en espn los pasan ahi, todos los playoff de san antonio y chicago los pasaron por canal 7)


----------



## Pimped Out

Fede said:


> if you have "canal 7" you can see almost every game of an argentinian
> 
> (mira si lo tenes o lo podes agarrar de algun modo, es el canal del estado aca, la television publica; los que no pasan en espn los pasan ahi, todos los playoff de san antonio y chicago los pasaron por canal 7)


wow, my spanish is terrible. what a waste of three years of classes


----------



## Cornholio

Fede said:


> if you have "canal 7" you can see almost every game of an argentinian
> 
> (mira si lo tenes o lo podes agarrar de algun modo, es el canal del estado aca, la television publica; los que no pasan en espn los pasan ahi, todos los playoff de san antonio y chicago los pasaron por canal 7)


La unica forma de que mostraran ese canal aca es a traves de tv cable. Tendria que ver si alguna compañia ofrece el canal, pero no creo que lo tengan. Voy a tener que ir a Argentina a ver los playoffs. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'm digging the long black hair. It's missing in the NBA.


----------



## gi0rdun

Me gusta mucho Luis Scola. Luis Scola hay largo ***** pelo. Muy bien.

That's all the Spanish I learnt in 2 years. 

He's number 4. Same as Stro.


----------



## Pimped Out

wouldnt it be "Luis Scola tiene pelo ***** y largo?"


----------



## gi0rdun

I don't know go ask the Argentines.


----------



## Fede

Pimped Out said:


> wouldnt it be "Luis Scola tiene pelo ***** y largo?"


si, vos aprendiste mejor

i think scola will be a 14pts 8rbs guy this season, but i will be not surprise if he performs even better than that


----------



## Yao Man..

I cant wait to see this guy in action. He seems to have a very high IQ for bastketball and looks to be a much better version of spurs Oberto. What a steal!


----------



## hroz

Dean the Master said:


> No, it's not cool. We lost a perfect SF around Yao and McGrady in Battier, and Jason Kidd has a huge contract. Not worth the price.


I wouldnt consider him a perfect SF around Yao & TMAC. We need to trade a few players off its not easy.

But Battier's contract is 5X the size of Luther's contract.
AT SF/SG we will have a 3 man rotation with a 4th player coming in now and again. That 4th player will probably be Kirk. Wells contract is so small it would be stupid to let him go. Luther or Shane must go Battier's goes because of his contract size and because the team loves Luther in the 4thQ.

Reed , Novak, Harris will be cut to 2 or 1 aswell.
AT PG Sura will be released & 1 or 2 of James or Alston or Lucas will be traded.


----------

